# 4 Bài tập giúp tăng vòng 1 hiệu quả dành cho nữ



## Vietcorset (10/12/18)

Hít đất và tấm lót đệm lót ngực không phải chỉ là lựa chọn duy nhất của bạn, mà việc phát triển các thớ cơ dưới ngực cũng sẽ làm cải thiện vòng 1 đáng kể khiến chúng lớn hơn. VietCorset mình sẽ giới thiệu một số bài tập dưới đây dàng riêng biệt cho phái nữ, tập ngực ở nhiều góc độ với tạ nặng giúp phát triển sức mạnh của các cơ.
Chìa khóa để giúp bài tập này đạt hiệu quả cao nhất là đảm bảo lựa chọn tạ nặng vừa đủ sức, bạn có lúc sẽ thấy mình có thể tập thêm hai lần nữa cho mỗi hiệp nhưng tuyệt đối đừng cố gắng thêm nhé. Thử thách bản thân rất quan trọng trong việc phát triển thớ cơ, thực hiện đều đặn lộ trình này 2 lần một tuần.

*1. Động tác đẩy tạ tay*




​Nằm ngửa trên ghế tập, để hai tay duỗi thẳng, mỗi bên nắm một tạ tay. Hạ thấp hai tạ xuống gần hai bên ngực sau đó đẩy chúng về lại vị trí ban đầu. Lặp lại liên tục trong 10 lần rồi chuyển ngay sang động tác thứ 2, không nghỉ giữa chừng

*2. Động tác hít đất*




Tạo tư thế hít đất, hai tay duỗi thẳng, lòng bàn tay hơi rộng hơn vai, hai bàn chân khép khít lại. Cơ thể sẽ tạo 1 đường thẳng dọc từ đầu xuống tới gót chân. Haj thấp thân người xuống tới mức ngực chạm gần sàn. Giữ hai cẳng tay ở góc 45 độ so với thân người. Dừng lại rồi đẩy về ngực lại tư thế ban đầu, thực hiện hít đất 10 lần và nghỉ 90 giây. Lặp động tác 1 và 2 thêm một lần nữa sau đó nghỉ thêm 90 giây trước khi tập đến động tác thứ 3

*3. Động tác đẩy tạ ghế nghiêng*




Ngồi trên ghế nghiêng một góc 15-30 độ, đặt hai bàn chân thẳng lên sàn. Nắm hai tạ tay và giữ cao trên hai vai, hai tay duỗi thẳng ra. Sau đó từ từ hạ thấp hai tạ xuống hai bên ngực, dừng lại một chút rồi đẩy hai tạ hướng lên trần nhà. Lặp lại 10 lần không nghỉ xong chuyển sang động tác thứ 4

*4. Động tác tạ tay bay*




​Bạn nằm ngửa trên ghế phẳng, đặt hai bàn chân lên sàn, giữ 1 cặp tạ tay trên vai, cùi chỏ để hơi cong.  Giữ nguyên tư thế như vậy hạ thấp hai tạ sang hai bên sao cho hai cùi chỏ ngang ngực. Tiếp tục giữ nguyên cong hai cùi chỏ khi bạn đẩy hai tạ ngược lại lên trên. Lặp lại đúng 10 lần, nghỉ 90 giây rồi lặp thêm 2 lần động tác 3 và 4


----------

